# Goblin hands



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

not sure if this is the right forum but I had to post these somewhere. I am making a goblin figure to go in my witch scene this year. I had the mask from last year and needed some matching hands. I am too lazy and artistically challenged to attempt anything nice on my own, so I found a guy to make them for me. The company is called Creature Builders ([email protected]) I sent him a pic of the mask and he came up with these! Can you say "perfect match"! THe detail is awesome and the fingers are even posable. The rubber/foam skin is formed over a 1 inch pvc pipe, which will fit my armature. Another great American prop maker!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not that I've ever seen a real goblin, but those hands look like real goblin hands. He did a great job of matching the paint on the hands with the coloring on the mask, too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing! Lucky you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's double-y cool that the fingers are pose-able. Nice.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool... Is it politically incorrect to ask a ballpark cost? 
Hands are the one thing that slay me... I have no talent in the hand making department...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Cool... Is it politically incorrect to ask a ballpark cost?
> Hands are the one thing that slay me... I have no talent in the hand making department...


PM sent.
Hands are a killer and I'll pay for nice ones:smoking:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice pickup on the hands. They look great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice match!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! The hands are perfect and the mask is killer.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love these! I can honestly say I'll never try to make a set of hands again knowing I can get something like these.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooo nice....


----------

